# Suburb for Pakistanis/Muslims in Adelaide



## dani5h (May 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

This is my first post in this forum and was hoping to get some helpful information from all the senior members here if possible. My SS 190 visa application was just submitted for South Australia last month and i was doing little research online to find out the best place to settle with a family of 4 (2 boys - 3yr and 6months). I was trying to find a place where there are more Pakistanis or even Muslims in Adelaide (as its easier for my family to settle down in that community). 

Can anyone please provide me with some guidance. I saw an article online that mentioned something about Gile Plains with more muslims. Any information will be appreciated.

Thanks

Danish


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

dani5h said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum and was hoping to get some helpful information from all the senior members here if possible. My SS 190 visa application was just submitted for South Australia last month and i was doing little research online to find out the best place to settle with a family of 4 (2 boys - 3yr and 6months). I was trying to find a place where there are more Pakistanis or even Muslims in Adelaide (as its easier for my family to settle down in that community).
> 
> ...


Why would you want to live only in a muslim dominated area? If this was the case then why even move from your country. Please dont take me wrong but I fail to understand why people want to stay close to their community only.. you are coming to a culturaly widely diversed country .. be a part of it and dont stand out. This is purely my personal opinion. ..


----------



## dani5h (May 26, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Why would you want to live only in a muslim dominated area? If this was the case then why even move from your country. Please dont take me wrong but I fail to understand why people want to stay close to their community only.. you are coming to a culturaly widely diversed country .. be a part of it and dont stand out. This is purely my personal opinion. ..


Hi Chiku2006,

I agree with you but i have to see whats easier for me to make my family settle down in a new place. I do not mean to offend/discriminate anyone with my post, that was not my intention. I have lived in Dubai before and it is more culturally diverse place than where i am going to. But that is not my point. I very much like to be a part of Australia - which is why i am going there. But to start of from scratch in a new place, i would definitely be looking at some things which would help me settle down initially.
My post was also for research purpose for now as i am also trying to find a good school for my son.

Are you in Adelaide right now? If yes, which suburb you living in?

Regards,

Danish


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You didn't offend anyone so nothing to worry, some people just don't realize that moving from a Muslim country to English is completely different than any English-English country. 

Anyway, I don't know much about Adelaide so can't comment, will see if any of my friend can give me insight then will get back otherwise good luck!

Girl Aussie



dani5h said:


> Hi Chiku2006,
> 
> I agree with you but i have to see whats easier for me to make my family settle down in a new place. I do not mean to offend/discriminate anyone with my post, that was not my intention. I have lived in Dubai before and it is more culturally diverse place than where i am going to. But that is not my point. I very much like to be a part of Australia - which is why i am going there. But to start of from scratch in a new place, i would definitely be looking at some things which would help me settle down initially.
> My post was also for research purpose for now as i am also trying to find a good school for my son.
> ...


----------



## fhameed21 (Dec 25, 2013)

Asalamualikum Danish

I hope I could help you with your questions as I completely understand your point. I also applied for SS SA on 7 July 2014 and waiting for results now as 135112 ICT project manager. I have not studied in SA nor do I hold specific SA experience though I've international work experience.

When I submitted my application my skill was in high availability and since then I've seen it go into Low availability. So I'm not sure even if I will qualify or not.

Did you receive your invite ??. Have you studied from SA ??. I was baffled when I was filling the Work Experience section as it seemed more focus towards local and international SA grads. However I filled it to the best of my knowledge.

Thanking you in advance and look towards hearing your thoughts and experiences.

Regards
Fahad


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

dani5h said:


> Hi Chiku2006,
> 
> I agree with you but i have to see whats easier for me to make my family settle down in a new place. I do not mean to offend/discriminate anyone with my post, that was not my intention. I have lived in Dubai before and it is more culturally diverse place than where i am going to. But that is not my point. I very much like to be a part of Australia - which is why i am going there. But to start of from scratch in a new place, i would definitely be looking at some things which would help me settle down initially.
> My post was also for research purpose for now as i am also trying to find a good school for my son.
> ...


Hi Danish

I am not in Adelaide right now but will be reaching soon.

I am from India and honestly I would like to stay away from Indian / south east asian dominated areas. It is an individual's choice and I respect yours. In my previous post I had shared my view point and hope its been taken as a positive criticism. 

My reason of staying away from a certain areas is very simple, I would want my children to become global citizens and teach them to accept and respect all religions, colour and race. If I stick around indian areas then the entire reason of migration to Australia gets defeated. We want to give a better life to our children and instill good values in them. This is a biggest challenge in today's time in India. This is one of the biggest reason for me to stay in an area which is not dominated by a particular nationality or religion. 

I wish you all the best !!!

Cheers


----------



## fhameed21 (Dec 25, 2013)

Point agreed.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Fantastically put into words. 


chiku2006 said:


> I would want my children to become global citizens and teach them to accept and respect all religions, colour and race.


----------



## dani5h (May 26, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Danish
> 
> I am not in Adelaide right now but will be reaching soon.
> 
> ...



Your previous post can in no way be taken positively because of what you said and the way you said it. You might have your reasons for what you said but that does not mean it applies to everyone. Not everyone here is from the same place or background as you are.

I have been living outside my country for more than 10years now and i have come across many people with different religion and race. I do not need crap from someone like you to tell me how to raise my children. If you think you can make your children global citizens just by moving out of India then you better think again. Raising your child starts from your home where you as parents are the only thing that can mould your childs behaviour. But if you are already fed up of your own people than how can you teach your child to respect people from other race or religion.

And FYI, my post was a request for anyone who could help me with my search, not to invite insensitive people like you to portray your viewpoint which would offend someone. And before you start judging me, i am not saying this just because you are an Indian and me being a Pakistani - i have many Indian friends.

Danish


----------



## dani5h (May 26, 2014)

fhameed21 said:


> Asalamualikum Danish
> 
> I hope I could help you with your questions as I completely understand your point. I also applied for SS SA on 7 July 2014 and waiting for results now as 135112 ICT project manager. I have not studied in SA nor do I hold specific SA experience though I've international work experience.
> 
> ...


Salam Fahad,

I am applying as Production Manager (Manufacturing). I did get my invite and my application for Visa was submitted last month. So now just waiting for a CO to be assigned. I do not know anything about filling in the forms as i have hired an agent who has been amazing so far with his work. I have not studied or ever lived in Adelaide or Australia.

I am in Riyadh right now. Have you got your invite yet? Where are you from in Pakistan? Are you applying with your family?

Regards,

Danish


----------



## dani5h (May 26, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> You didn't offend anyone so nothing to worry, some people just don't realize that moving from a Muslim country to English is completely different than any English-English country.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know much about Adelaide so can't comment, will see if any of my friend can give me insight then will get back otherwise good luck!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Girl Aussie,

I see there are atleast some decent people in this forum (like you). Thank you for understanding. Are you living in Adelaide? any guidance would really be appreciated.

Cheers,

Danish


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Play nicely - silly race and religion bashing isnt the way forward if you're planning to move to a country that doesnt adhere to any of it! All those who immigrate to another country are foreigners, so join together and be united please!

The forum doesnt allow racist comments

Jo xxx


----------



## dani5h (May 26, 2014)

jojo said:


> Play nicely - silly race and religion bashing isnt the way forward if you're planning to move to a country that doesnt adhere to any of it! All those who immigrate to another country are foreigners, so join together and be united please!
> 
> The forum doesnt allow racist comments
> 
> Jo xxx



Hi Jo,

I just wanted some help and guidance with my query. If you still feel my post was unwanted for, you can go ahead and delete it. As mentioned before, i had no intention of being offencive to anyone. I understand that words get you nowhere, which is why i would definatly be making an effort to meet chikku if i ever get to Adelaide. My Apologies for any harm done to the forum and to Chikku as well.

Regards,

Danish


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dani5h said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> I just wanted some help and guidance with my query. If you still feel my post was unwanted for, you can go ahead and delete it. As mentioned before, i had no intention of being offencive to anyone. I understand that words get you nowhere, which is why i would definatly be making an effort to meet chikku if i ever get to Adelaide. My Apologies for any harm done to the forum and to Chikku as well.
> 
> ...


I'm not the moderator on the Oz page, but as far as I can see your post is fine, as long as its for the right (for you) reasons. However, I've deleted some posts, that were a borderline racist and silly, hats why I've made my comment.

Its worth remembering that moving to another country does involve some compromise of religious beliefs and lifestyles. Its fine and reassuring to seek out like minded people/nationalities, but remember Australia is to be your new home and to benefit from that you need to fully integrate

Jo xxx


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

I lived in Moscow before, and even though my countrymen stayed together in 'safe' places, I made an effort to move into a locality where I was the only Indian in a few miles' radius and lived with Russian flatmates. When I move to Aus, I would do exactly what Chiku wants to do - integrate fast into the new homeland.

But I also fully appreciate dani5h's view point that his family needs more time to integrate. As long as the aim is to integrate eventually, I think there is no harm in allowing everyone their own timeline.


----------



## dani5h (May 26, 2014)

jojo said:


> I'm not the moderator on the Oz page, but as far as I can see your post is fine, as long as its for the right (for you) reasons. However, I've deleted some posts, that were a borderline racist and silly, hats why I've made my comment.
> 
> Its worth remembering that moving to another country does involve some compromise of religious beliefs and lifestyles. Its fine and reassuring to seek out like minded people, but remember Australia is to be your new home and to benefit from that you need to fully integrate
> 
> Jo xxx



Very true Jo...... I have being doing just the same here in Saudi Arabia for over 7 years now. But i will remember what you said. Thanks.

Danish


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Danish

I don't know what provoked you for the message you had posted during the day and honestly speaking I wasnt teaching anyone or you about how to raise your children. It varies from one individual to the another and depends on one's social and economic situation. 

I am not here to teach anyone about religion or anything else. I just shared my point of view thats all. I belong to a very progressive family where we have family members from different religions and we respect each others religion and celebrate all festivals including eid as well.

Things have changed alot in India in the recent past and no one values humanity or value human life... its all about money. I am working in a MNC at a senior level and earn a decent salary as well but I have decided to migrate to Australia as I dont want my children to grow in an atmosphere where money is the most important thing in life. I believe there are many other important things in life besides money and most of all I want them to be a better human than anything else..

Please pardon me for making derogatory remarks about pakis.. and I would definately want to meet up with you in Adelaide as a friend and not as a foe.

Chiky


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

Prospect, Kilkenny, Woodville north, Marion areas are mostly populated with Muslim families. Two mosques located in woodville and marion and one in the cbd.

i don't want to be involved in the previous replies. Just trying to help you out

Source: MYSELF living in SA from last 5 yrs. Goodluck!


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Please pardon me for making derogatory remarks about ...


Great to see civility return to this thread after (very briefly) disappearing.

'Paki' is an offensive term to use btw, even though you used it with good intentions. It started out with good meaning, but became a racist phrase since 1950s to derogatorily describe a brown skinned person including Indians and Lankans. I doubt Pakistanis appreciate being referred to as 'Pakis',

Just thought you should know before someone gets offended.


----------

